# How to make enclosure out of old CD cases



## petkokc

Hello guys!

I made a quick tutorial on how to make an enclosure using CD cases.
I think they are, and look awesome :laugh::laugh:
Its like CD cases were designed for this, everything fits perfectly ^^

Reactions: Like 26 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Tenevanica

Wow! Those look awesome! I won't being using these for T's, but I will house insects in them. The video wasn't super clear, ("Cut off this part, and this part" etc.") but I can figure it out. Thanks for this!


----------



## leaveittoweaver

Tenevanica said:


> Wow! Those look awesome! I won't being using these for T's, but I will house insects in them. The video wasn't super clear, ("Cut off this part, and this part" etc.") but I can figure it out. Thanks for this!


Yeah very neat but I also had trouble following that. I'm not too skilled when it comes to DIY projects though so I have a hard time even with clear direction haha.


----------



## petkokc

Yeah, noted, my friend also me that...will make a picture or two and link it in description for easier understanding ^^

On a side note, do you had any problems understanding what am I saying? I know my accent and pronunciation are "meh" but wondering how well you can understand me


----------



## viper69

Will watch this more carefully later, skimming through looks clever!


----------



## leaveittoweaver

petkokc said:


> Yeah, noted, my friend also me that...will make a picture or two and link it in description for easier understanding ^^
> 
> On a side note, do you had any problems understanding what am I saying? I know my accent and pronunciation are "meh" but wondering how well you can understand me


I can understand you just fine! I like the accent

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## petkokc

I added link with "how to cut" picture in the descriptions so it should be more clear now ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beary Strange

That's really neat. Might try this.


----------



## Kina

That was INCREDIBLE!!! Perfect for 1"-2.5" "juvy" T's or other insects! You sir, are a genius! Necessity, the mother of invention.

---------- Post added 09-01-2015 at 11:59 PM ----------

We, or I at least could understand you perfectly, but I also request a more detailed video.


----------



## viper69

Yep I'd like a more detailed video- esp showing the cutting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkmD

That's neat i'll prob try it sometime, thanks for sharing.


----------



## petkokc

Thanks for kind words guys, Ill make short video for how to cut in a few days


----------



## viper69

Can't wait to see it!! I have some spare cases and would love to use them for this


----------



## TomKemp

This instructional is great. I used to have a small label/distro so I have about 1500 of these slim cases packed away


----------



## viper69

Im hoping he up's a video that shows how/where to cut. I think his idea is great, and can't wait to try it once I see the cutting.


----------



## TomKemp

I couldn't wait to get home tonight to try this after watching the video yesterday. I had to watch the video a couple of times to figure out the proper areas to cut. It's actually pretty simple after you do it once. Thanks again for the video.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## viper69

I'd like to see where the cuts are made

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

I can't believe that used to be a cd case...it looks fantastic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TomKemp

I made a quick video to show where you cut the bottom, sides and top. The sides snap together, Glue on the base, glue the sides and glue
on the top. Hope this helps a little.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## viper69

TomKemp said:


> I made a quick video to show where you cut the bottom, sides and top. The sides snap together, Glue on the base, glue the sides and glue
> on the top. Hope this helps a little.


Thanks! Been a while since I watched the original video, but I thought the OP didn't use any glue, hmmm


----------



## petkokc

Here is the cutting video: https://youtu.be/gPtiAH3Gao0

Good job Tom, looks good. I'm glad to see you managed to build it 
If someone else also makes an enclosure, please post a picture ^^

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69

TomKemp said:


> I made a quick video to show where you cut the bottom, sides and top. The sides snap together, Glue on the base, glue the sides and glue
> on the top. Hope this helps a little.
> 
> [video]https://youtu.be/TutA550jQCE[/video]


Tom, in your video, do the side panels have the thick blue portion removed too, like the bottom, or only remove the blue pieces covered in ink?



petkokc said:


> Here is the cutting video: https://youtu.be/gPtiAH3Gao0
> 
> Good job Tom, looks good. I'm glad to see you managed to build it
> If someone else also makes an enclosure, please post a picture ^^


Thanks a lot, great idea!


----------



## Chris LXXIX

TomKemp said:


> I made a quick video to show where you cut the bottom, sides and top. The sides snap together, Glue on the base, glue the sides and glue
> on the top. Hope this helps a little.
> 
> [video]https://youtu.be/TutA550jQCE[/video]


Nice music uploads man, btw.


----------



## TomKemp

Cool thanks. ChrisLXXIX
And yes, everything blue is to be cut off.  viper69


----------



## viper69

TomKemp said:


> Cool thanks. ChrisLXXIX
> And yes, everything blue is to be cut off.  viper69


Thanks! I wasn't sure if the thick blue region had to be cut off for all pieces or not, just the bottom piece. thanks!


----------



## inserirnome

I came up with these. 









CD cases enclosures really are awesome, but don't use them to house crickets. I didnt fill the holes well enough and they kept escaping everynight... It was quite troublesome.


----------



## petkokc

Yeah they are, I see that your design is a bit different then mine ^^


----------



## SpiderDad61

Great job!! I like the recycling something old to make something new.


----------



## lalberts9310

This is so cool, I might try this.


----------



## viper69

Moderators I think this should be made a STICKY.


----------



## Glitter

Very cool! I'm going to try this as soon as I can get all the supplies XD


----------



## petkokc

Hmm, since forum was changed link in my first post doesn't work anymore. How can I edit it? O:


----------



## The Snark

petkokc said:


> Hmm, since forum was changed link in my first post doesn't work anymore. How can I edit it? O:


PM the admins or go to the first, original post, click Report Post and in the box that opens, state what you need. This thread should definitely be kept burning. Great stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

TomKemp said:


> I made a quick video to show where you cut the bottom, sides and top. The sides snap together, Glue on the base, glue the sides and glue
> on the top. Hope this helps a little.


Hey @TomKemp , would you upload this video again please?


----------



## shining

Amazing! 
I wish I didn't throw away the thousands of cd cases I had ten years ago.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Garth Vader

Any concern that a T could escape from that? Is it hard to open the top?


----------



## petkokc

I have been keeping tarantulas in them for over a year and so far non managed to open it. But when you are picking the case for top you need to pick the one that locks tightly. Some can be really loose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TomKemp

viper69 said:


> Hey @TomKemp , would you upload this video again please?


I'd love to but can't at the moment. Moving into a new place and my computer is in a box somewhere, lol.


----------



## viper69

TomKemp said:


> I'd love to but can't at the moment. Moving into a new place and my computer is in a box somewhere, lol.


Oh man, no problem. I'll keep bugging you to remind you! Good luck w/the move, I hate moving.


----------



## TomKemp

Everything should be back to normal in a couple of weeks. My new T room should be pretty cool when it's all said and done.


----------



## viper69

TomKemp said:


> Everything should be back to normal in a couple of weeks. My new T room should be pretty cool when it's all said and done.


Pics of that would be nice. I'll hit you up back on this thread in a couple of weeks then.


----------



## TomKemp

I'll grab before and after pics for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rally

You guys still have CDs?!


----------



## viper69

rally said:


> You guys still have CDs?!


When one has a lot of music on CDs, what would you suggest?


----------



## MantidMaster

Nice!


----------



## ratluvr76

rally said:


> You guys still have CDs?!


Thank you for making me feel old..  lol!! 

wonder how you'd make out with an 8 track cassette..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redneck

I gave it a try. Big Lots sells CD cases. 25 for $5. That's 4 enclosures for $5 using the method from the OP. I changed mine up a bit and can make 5. Here are pictures of mine. This is the first one I made. It's a little rough. The next ones should be better.  I'll clean it up and get it ready to house 2 of my darlingi and p murinus in these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## petkokc

You should seen my first attempt xD
Don't forget to seal the bottom holes with hot glue or else you will always have parts of substrate on your shelf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redneck

petkokc said:


> You should seen my first attempt xD
> Don't forget to seal the bottom holes with hot glue or else you will always have parts of substrate on your shelf


Yeah, I'll seal that up later. I'm going to cut the hole in the top a bit bigger. I am also going to put hooks and rubber bands to keep the lid closed. Just as a safety precaution. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redneck

Here it is. Opened the hole up bigger on top. Put some bands on it to keep it closed. A fake tree. A water dish. (Which I glued to the side. Just in case whatever T I put in here burrows below it.) I am going to add a bark hide to it too. Not to bad of an enclosure. I'll make the other 4 and all three of my C. darlingi and P. murinus will go in one. As soon as they are big enough. This one is for the P. muticus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

That water dish looks familiar hahah


----------



## Redneck

viper69 said:


> That water dish looks familiar hahah


Hey, I know good advice when I see it! Those are perfect. Cheap, too. I can dremel them in half so they are not as deep for smaller slings.


----------



## Chris WT

This is so cool


----------



## Kaiju Dude

Can this be used as arboreal as well or does this only suit for terrestrial Ts?


----------



## petkokc

Kaiju Dude said:


> Can this be used as arboreal as well or does this only suit for terrestrial Ts?


I keep both inside, for terrestrials I add more substrate and for arboreals I add more stuff to climb

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## varve

I made one for my curly hair. I noticed that there are different types of cd cases and they don't all click together nicely, but I got it done.


----------

